# 13 Hogs on Saturday Night



## JAGER (Feb 12, 2008)

I attached a picture of two brothers who attended their first thermal hog hunt with me on Saturday night and killed 13 before midnight. Not too bad for five hours of hunting. Almost 1,000 pounds of pork!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 12, 2008)

Yall must have been in em all right... Most I've heard of is 9 in a night.... Yall use dogs? What county they from?


----------



## pete f (Feb 12, 2008)

JAGER said:


> I attached a picture of two brothers who attended their first thermal hog hunt with me on Saturday night and killed 13 before midnight. Not too bad for five hours of hunting. Almost 1,000 pounds of pork!



Wow Looks like a lot of fun and skinning.What did the scope run you?


----------



## woody10 (Feb 12, 2008)

better sharpin those skinin knives!!!


----------



## Georgiared (Feb 12, 2008)

Now THAT is a herd of hogs, yup, 13 gooduns!!!

Congrats young men!!

gr


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 12, 2008)

Has PLP seen this yet?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Woooooooooow!!!!!!*




buckbacks said:


> Has PLP seen this yet?



WOWWWW!! now thats what I call ....STACKIN EM UP LIKE CORD WOOD..........CONGRATS YALL......NOW GIME A BBQ SAMICH AN SOME ....:


----------



## pnome (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow!

Very impressive.  

What do you mean by "thermal hog hunt" though?


----------



## Jriley (Feb 12, 2008)

Are these the hunts that Wes Hixon is selling?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 12, 2008)

pnome said:


> Wow!
> 
> Very impressive.
> 
> What do you mean by "thermal hog hunt" though?



Look at his homepage


----------



## Echo (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats on that nice herd of swine there.I hope there was a processor open near by!


----------



## pnome (Feb 12, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Look at his homepage



Interesting.   

I figured that's what it was.  Looks like a highly successful tactic.


----------



## JAGER (Feb 12, 2008)

Jriley said:


> Are these the hunts that Wes Hixon is selling?



Yes


----------



## JAGER (Feb 12, 2008)

pete f said:


> Wow Looks like a lot of fun and skinning.What did the scope run you?



Thermal scopes cost $11,400 each. I have three. Hogs stand out like neon signs. See attached picture taken at midnight.


----------



## K80 (Feb 12, 2008)

That would be a blast but I can't see coming off the hip that much.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 12, 2008)

that's really neat


----------



## creeksidelc (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool!!!!


----------



## caught (Feb 12, 2008)

What About Cross Hairs. The Thermal Scopes I Looked At, At The Shot Show Didn't Have Any. What Are You Using? Ive Used 3rd Gen With An Ir Laser But Wasnt Sure If The Laser Works With The Thermal?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome!!! Nice job!!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 12, 2008)

That looks like fun!


----------



## JAGER (Feb 12, 2008)

caught said:


> What About Cross Hairs. The Thermal Scopes I Looked At, At The Shot Show Didn't Have Any. What Are You Using? Ive Used 3rd Gen With An Ir Laser But Wasnt Sure If The Laser Works With The Thermal?



You were probably looking through a monocular and not a scope. The reticle on a Specter IR scope looks like my avatar. An IR laser does not work (is not needed) with thermal technology.

Infrared light can be split into three categories; near-infrared (near-IR), mid-infrared (mid-IR) and thermal-infrared (thermal-IR). The key difference between thermal-IR and the other two is that thermal-IR is emitted by an object instead of reflected off it. Infrared imaging works two different ways depending on the device or technology used; image enhancement and thermal imaging.

Image enhancement is what most people think of when you talk about night vision devices. This technology works by collecting tiny amounts of visible light including the lower portion of the infrared light spectrum. This light would be undetectable to our eyes before it is amplified through the night vision device, like a Gen 3 scope or monocular.

Thermal imaging technology works by capturing the upper portion of the infrared light spectrum which is emitted as heat by objects. Hot objects such as body heat emit more of this light than cooler objects like trees or buildings. Thermal imaging devices capture this heat and transfer it into an image on the scope. When viewed in a gray scale, hotter things appear white and cooler things appear black.

See the attached picture with 160 x 120 resolution at 100 yards:


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 12, 2008)

A while back I read an artical about starlight scopes and inferred scopes which I think are thermal image scopes. They said that people are using them for hunting which is illegal according to the artical. Only lights can be used which includes putting red filters on them.

Don't know what the law reads, only what they were talking about.

Would be pretty expensive to have those 3 scopes confiscated.


----------



## K80 (Feb 12, 2008)

According to something I read on here, I think it was from another poster that hunts near them, said that they have one of the few if not the only permit in the state to hunt in this manner.  Also, if my memory is correct the guys involved in this have an extinsive military background.


----------



## pete f (Feb 12, 2008)

JAGER said:


> Thermal scopes cost $11,400 each. I have three. Hogs stand out like neon signs. See attached picture taken at midnight.


I'm buying one tomorrow after I hit the mega-millions tonight.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 12, 2008)

NICE NIGHT OF SHOOTING JAGER.CANT WAIT FOR THAT MOON THIS WEEKEND TO RUN ON NVGS AGAIN. WHOEVER ATE THEM THINGS AFTER LAYING WITH THE GUTS IN FOR OVER 7 HOURS IS MUCH BRAVER THEN ME.


----------



## JAGER (Feb 13, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> A while back I read an artical about starlight scopes and inferred scopes which I think are thermal image scopes. They said that people are using them for hunting which is illegal according to the artical. Only lights can be used which includes putting red filters on them.
> 
> Don't know what the law reads, only what they were talking about.
> 
> Would be pretty expensive to have those 3 scopes confiscated.



Hunting feral hogs in the state of Georgia with night vision and thermal devices has been approved by the Director of Wildlife Resources Division (WRD), Mr. Dan Forster. A feral hog control permit is only needed if you are hunting over bait, hunting from a vehicle or using a light over six volts.

Feral hogs are property of the land owner and considered an invasive species. Deer and other game species are property of the state. I'm quite sure your article was referring to a game species.

I am in constant communication with the SW Georgia Department of Natural Resources Law Enforcement Office which fully supports my methods and equipment. Every aspect of my hog hunting tactics has been approved by the GA DNR and the Governor's Agriculture Liaison. 

It would be pretty stupid to jeopardize my 24-year Army career and $50,000 of equipment without researching the state hunting regulations and fully cooperating with state law enforcement officials. Let alone discuss this topic in the forum at GON with my fellow hunters without having my facts straight.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 13, 2008)

I am glad for you that you are permitted to do what you are doing. It would have been a shame to invest that much money to end up loosing everything because you didn't get authority to proceed. 

gt40


----------



## kry226 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kill 'em all.  After I retire and purchase my homestead, I plan on exterminating every single hog I can.  I have no use for them and they can utterly destroy good deer habitat in short order.


----------



## pete f (Mar 22, 2008)

JAGER said:


> Hunting feral hogs in the state of Georgia with night vision and thermal devices has been approved by the Director of Wildlife Resources Division (WRD), Mr. Dan Forster. A feral hog control permit is only needed if you are hunting over bait, hunting from a vehicle or using a light over six volts.
> 
> Feral hogs are property of the land owner and considered an invasive species. Deer and other game species are property of the state. I'm quite sure your article was referring to a game species.
> 
> ...



I just watched a show on the outdoor channel . It was all about your operation. It was a great show. I really am impressed. I realized it halfway through the show. When I saw the thermal imaging I knew that I have seen those pictures before. I saw them at woody's.Nice Job
It gave me an idea to try something like that up here.
Great Show.


----------



## weekender (Mar 22, 2008)

that's a pile of pork for sure, technology is amazing, so is that stack of pigs, congrats to all...


----------



## fountain (Mar 22, 2008)

i saw the show today as well-.  congrats you are a celeb. now!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 22, 2008)

what gun are yall shootin with those scopes on them?


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice pile of hogs!!!!


----------



## gigem (Mar 25, 2008)

Good job Rod, But we catch em.Shooting them want get rid of.2 curs 2 bull dogs will.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Mar 25, 2008)

Now that's a nice stack of bacon


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 25, 2008)

Im a firefighter and we use the same type thing on our trucks to check for hot spots after or during a fire. They are called thermal imaging cameras, TICs for short, im not sure of it but i would guess one or two of them has been used to track a deer or two. Not by me though cuase i think they cost around 15000


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 25, 2008)

taylornelms said:


> Im a firefighter and we use the same type thing on our trucks to check for hot spots after or during a fire. They are called thermal imaging cameras, TICs for short, im not sure of it but i would guess one or two of them has been used to track a deer or two. Not by me though cuase i think they cost around 15000




why do you check for hot spots? whats the significance?


----------



## watermedic (Mar 27, 2008)

You check for hot spots to make sure the fire is out completely. There are too many times that the fire flares up after it was "put out" hours before. Thermal imagers are also very helpful in finding people in house fires. There is usually so much smoke that you can not see your hand in front of your face with a flashlight shining on it.

Hope this helps,

Chuck


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 27, 2008)

watermedic said:


> You check for hot spots to make sure the fire is out completely. There are too many times that the fire flares up after it was "put out" hours before. Thermal imagers are also very helpful in finding people in house fires. There is usually so much smoke that you can not see your hand in front of your face with a flashlight shining on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool. thanks for what you do.


----------



## soopadoopa (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for a cool story and my new PC background at work!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> what gun are yall shootin with those scopes on them?



Tell us again....


----------

